# JACO Guardian Compression Shorts + Athletic Cup Protection System Review



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Such a long name.

Anyway, my mate Cody from the US reviewed this for us. We were featured on the JACO fan page. We should also have an interview from Ron Wilson, the president of JACO Clothing coming soon.

JACO Guardian MMA Compression Shorts and Athletic Cup Protection System | MMAGearGuide.net

Hope you lot enjoy. This actually influenced me to order one for myself.

Cheers.


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

This is readily available from Hayabusa MMA Gear, MMA clothing, JACO MMA, MMA Gloves, MMA Shorts


----------



## Clinch-Knee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know how far this goes down your leg?

Would it come out of the bottom of muay thai shorts?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The Guardian Compression shorts have been discontinued and been replaced with the Compression shorts JACO Guardian Compression Shorts

They are a bit shorter on the leg, but you may be able to see the bottom bit (not a lot only a few inches) if you are wearing thai shorts - then again it depends if they are silk short ones or the satin/twins longer ones


----------



## Clinch-Knee (Apr 18, 2010)

k cheers

u got any discounts going for them?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh man use ukmma10 at checkout for 10% off the full price and free delivery


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

if u where that worried u could tuck them up inside them selves maybe??


----------



## pete (Jun 26, 2010)

just ordered some... cheers for such a good price marc


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

These actually good then? Any particular reason they're in the "bargain basement" now?


----------



## Clinch-Knee (Apr 18, 2010)

they are good.

i got them from mma factory.

when its on you forget about it until you get hit in the balls, then you wonder why it didnt hurt.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheers for the order Pete, i'll make sure they are dispatched monday

@ trojon erm....i didnt realise they where tbh mate, i might rename that category to sale as thats what is predominatly in there 'sale items' The JACO compressions where retailing for Â£44.99 when they came out, i think thats the reason i put them in the bargain basement section just coz there a bit cheaper than they used to be


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

seems fair...


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Yep these are amazing. so comfortable you forget your wearing em.


----------

